# Blackout



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice. Nothing wrong with spray paint and guns.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

looks good

i for one dont much care for painted AR's

but i do like how you did yours

ive been looking at a lot of them as of late on AR 15 gun owners of america

most of them guys make theirs look like hell

but like i said,i like how you did yours

waiting for a range report on that rifle


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Nice job painting it!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

It takes some courage to to spray paint a new firearm...


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

I see it's sporting one-o-those evil clips. why would anyone need such a weapon?

so you don't miss the sarcasm .
NICE LOOKING GUN!


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

I've been contemplating doing something like this on my AR-15 as well...just can't bring myself to do it!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

azpredatorhunter said:


> It takes some courage to to spray paint a new firearm...


You can only claim courage when I turns out well... If it would have turned out crappy you'd have to say it took stupidity.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Looks good to me, Short.

Are you getting the EoTech with the 2 dots? I had one on my .223, took it off, and put a single-dot EoTech on it, because I didn't figure I'd see any varmints at 200 yards without the magnifier. That little 1-MOA dot and 3x may do the trick.

Any plans for sub-sonic loads? Or, a can?


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

I know enough to get me in trouble on the form 1 builds. What is the process for that?


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

So, I take it you've become a convert - at least for now. Very interested to see how the rifle performs with the sub-sonics.

Good advice on the suppressor. The DC gun grabbers' fraternity wants to abolish the trust language but I don't know what the current status of their effort is. Sure can't "trust" them.

We still cannot hunt with suppressed firearms in Michigan, although there's a movement afoot. However, they want to limit the function of the suppressor to reducing noise only 30 db. Then after folks invest $1,000 to protect their hearing, they'll probably change the rules - if, they ever get it done in the first place. Fingers crossed.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

With a 3-MOA dot, it's a difficult proposition to get much better than that; at the same time, the optic is not engineered for the tightest groups but quick target acquisition, as you know.

The trick I've found to gain the best groups with red dots is to select (or make) targets with black circles slightly larger than what the red dot subtends (covers up). That way, it's easier to center the dot and to squeeze the most from the setup.

The EOTech you mentioned should tighten up the groups, but like you indicated, it's not critical to effectiveness for the range of the firearm and what you may be hunting.

For anyone doubting the effectiveness of a quality red dot, check out this video of shooter Franz Albrecht with his custom straight-pull Sauer with extended magazine and Aimpoint optic. Understand that he selects only the young hogs (freishlings)or large male boars (Kylers) and lets the productive females run for their lives. Each bullet is placed behind each boar's head. No wounding or gut shots. Most likely he's the best in the world and you'll see why I mention this.

Video is here: 




Now Gunfighter, you have something to shoot for! Best of luck with the experiment.


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Gunfighter said:


> All finished up. Here it is:


Looks sweet!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

Damn fine lookin rifle!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

OK, why the covering over the suppressor instead of paint ?


----------



## Boxerboxer (Aug 6, 2015)

prairiewolf said:


> OK, why the covering over the suppressor instead of paint ?


In general to protect the world from the heat of the can. That way you don't burn yourself, melt your case, cause mirage in your sight picture, etc.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boxerboxer (Aug 6, 2015)

Boxerboxer said:


> In general to protect the world from the heat of the can. That way you don't burn yourself, melt your case, cause mirage in your sight picture, etc.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For example, note the red marks on this suppressor and the corresponding marks on the red material lower right:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Gunfighter said:


> All finished up. Here it is:


love the way it looks with the can on it

i even like the paint

did i miss where you stated what type of suppressor it is?

ive been watching videos on line of 300 black outs being shot with suppressors on them

and they are stupid quiet,you can hear the bolt cycle on most of them when shooting sub sonic ammo


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Ok, I can understand a heat build up if at the range, but for hunting?


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks Jeremy, I didnt even think of the mirage it would put off, especially when P-dog hunting


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Very nice... Your getting good at spray painting. I keep telling my wife I am going to paint the Jeep multi-cam, she just gives me the evil eye.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Gunfighter said:


> Do it! If you paint the jeep, she won't be able to find it, so she can't complain!


 She will find it and kick my ass. It really wouldn't hurt it, I've pretty much destroyed it checking empty traps for a few years, I should take a picture of the tires...before and after.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

My wife is so tough she rolls her own tampons...


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

If you're not making money trapping in the desert, you must really love it... Here's a before and after picture of my tires.


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

azpredatorhunter said:


> If you're not making money trapping in the desert, you must really love it... Here's a before and after picture of my tires.


The old style BFG All-Terrain don't hold up as well as the new ones. I've had both & they drastically improved the issue of "chunking" on the new.

Still though, the desert is definitely very rough on our tires & suspension!

Mark

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Mark Steinmann said:


> The old style BFG All-Terrain don't hold up as well as the new ones. I've had both & they drastically improved the issue of "chunking" on the new.
> Still though, the desert is definitely very rough on our tires & suspension!
> Mark
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


 Mark, when did they change?


----------

